# Scrollbalken und Größe von Ebenen im Netscape 4.7



## Hippo (20. August 2003)

Hi, ich hab ein Problem mit Scrollbalken und Größe einer Ebene (News-Content) unter Netscape 4.7 
Sie wird zwar mittlerweile ordentlich platziert im Fenster angezeigt, aber zu lang (volle Länge) und der Scrollbalken fehlt entsprechend. 
Unter IE und Mozilla 1.2 ++ funktioniert alles bestens. Ich hab schon mal alles für eine Browserweiche vorbereitet - Netscape Link 
Ich weiß, daß der NC 4.7 nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist, aber man will ja umfassend bedienen 
Ich will, daß es wie beim IE oder Mozi 1.2+ aussieht - IE Link 
Auf die Startseite soll dann eine Browserweiche kommen - der rest der Seite ist für NC noch nicht vorbereitet.

Leider hat die Suchfunktion nichts brauchbares gebracht - auch die in der 
FAQ  vorgeschlagenen Lösungen sind nicht unter NC 4.7 anwendbar.

Wäre für einen Tip echt dankbar....


----------



## daleIlowmo (20. August 2003)

also , ich würde das mit einer tabelle und einem iframe regeln,

daß heiß du machst eine tabelle mit align=middle und setzt darein einen <iframe height="100%" width="100%" border="0" frameborder="0"> allerdings werden leute mit IE1.0-3.8 und NC1.2-3.x damit probleme haben , dah sie keine frames kennen (zumindest nicht ohne update *lach*) aber in diesem fall kannst du dann ja per Browserkennung auf ein update verweisen...

hier der code:

```
<html>
 <head>
 </head>
 <body>
 <div align="center">
   <center>
   <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" width="100%" height="100%">
     <tr>
       <td width="100%">
        <p align="center">
         <iframe src="frameset.html" height="400" width="700" name="haupt" scrolling="no" align="middle" border="0" frameborder="0"> <!-- frameset.html natürlich durch deine startseite ersetzen //-->
          Ihr Browser unterstützt leider keine frames, dies können sie durch ein  <a href="browsercheck.html">update</a> beheben<iframe> <!-- browserchek.html leitet dann zu der entsprechenden update seite um //-->
        </p>
       </td>
     </tr>
   </table>
   </center>
 </div>
 </body>
</html>
```

jo , die größe der tabelle dann einfach der seite anpassen , die 2 links ändern und die hintergrundfarbe , mehr brauchst du nicht machen...


----------



## Hippo (20. August 2003)

*danke, aber...*

...hast Du Dir das mal mit dem NC 4.7 angeschaut? Ich will denen möglichst eine passende Lösung präsentieren, und nicht ein Update-Link ))

Andere Tips?


----------



## daleIlowmo (20. August 2003)

dann ist die einzige möglichkeit zwei voneinander komplett unabhängige seiten zu definieren ....


----------



## Hippo (20. August 2003)

*?*

wie du meinen?

innerhalb der Seite? mit Frames?


----------



## daleIlowmo (20. August 2003)

nein, du musst dann eine seite für Netscape 4.x machen und eine extra seite für MSIE und CO. und musst per Browserkennung jeden auf die richtige leiten...


Ist das eigendlich ein table ? oder ein div block ?


----------



## daleIlowmo (20. August 2003)

warum setzt du das eigendlich mit nem frameset um ? frame oben und haupt ? das ist doch voll unnötig , mach doch gleich eine seite , der banner muss ja nur einmal geladen erden , er bleibt ja im Cach


----------



## daleIlowmo (20. August 2003)

du könntest auch bei der netscape seite die aflösung unterscheiden und dasn ein spezifisches frameset öffnenh das links noch einen frame enthält der dafür sorgt das der rest mittig ist...


----------



## Hippo (21. August 2003)

Hi DALEIlowMO, erstmal danke für die vielen Tips.

1) Eine Browserweiche muß ich eh implementieren - hatte ich ja auch bei meinem ersten Posting geschrieben.

2) Das Frameset bei der IE Variante ist ein Trick um die URL immer schön oben in der Zeile stehen zu haben, andere Funktion hat es nicht.

3) Der Vorschlag mit dem Frames für NC ist gar nicht mal so übel. Sieht zwar kryptisch aus - bringt mir aber den Vorteil, daß ich ein Newsfenster mit meinem Scrollbalken doch noch bekomme. Wird aber ne ganz schöne Bastelei 

<frameset border="0" cols="9%,*" frameborder="no" framespacing="0">
	<frame name="Platzhalter" noresize scrolling="no" src="leer.htm">
		<frameset border="0" frameborder="no" framespacing="0" rows="120,*">
			<frame name="Logo" noresize scrolling="no" src="logo.htm">
				<frameset border="0" frameborder="no" framespacing="0" rows="30,*,*">
					<frame name="Menue" noresize scrolling="no" src="menue.htm">
						<frameset border="0" cols="600,*" frameborder="no" framespacing="0">
							<frame name="News mit Scrollbaken" noresize src="news.php">
							<frame name="Bild" noresize scrolling="no" src="bild.htm">
						</frameset>
			<frame name="statischer Text/Tabelle" noresize src="text.htm">
		</frameset>
</frameset>
<noframes>

Gruß Frank


----------

